# Flooded Barn



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Crazy Michigan weather. We went from the teens with 6 inches of snow on the ground to 50 degrees and 2 inches of rain today.
Needless to say there is flooding everywhere including my barn.

Luckly I dont have my goats yet, but I do have 2 rabbits in cages on the barn floor. The barn is surrounded by 2 to 3 inches of water and 1/2 inch of water inside the barn. I put the rabbit cages up on some skids off the floor, but I am wondering if the wet barn can cause pnuemonia. It is supposed to go from 50 today to 20 by tomorrow afternoon and more snow.

Should I find somewhere else to put the rabbits or will they be fine there as long as they don't get wet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would be moving them somewhere else for now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, I would move them.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I'd want the cages mounted to the wall at least waist high. Sounds like you need to floor your barn to keep the goats out of the water when you get them! 

Bob


----------

